# Obsessed with this guitar piece, been searching for decades for it



## zepking (May 16, 2022)

Does anyone know what the name of this guitar piece is at 4:17? I've been searching for it for decades.


----------



## dnblankedelman (May 18, 2022)

Just so you know that others are looking at this, I'm sorry to say I struck out too on this. I did not recognize the snippet of the piece used so I downloaded the video, stripped off the audio, edited to only include the part with this tune, and tried submitting it to all of the search engines I know about for identifying audio. Unfortunately, none of them were able to identify any of the parts of the tune at all.

My only suggestions for you would be to: 
a) increase your crowsourcing by asking for help on a site like Reddit or 
b) see if you can track down someone in Andrew Solt's production company (SOFA entertainment, found them here). 

When I look for SOFA entertainment, I find a number of things that all look active (like a FB account), so bet you may be able to actually find them and ask if they can help you find out more info about the soundtrack for this series they created. There are a few other leads as part of the video (the David Salzman Entertainment and Time Life), but those look a little less promising.

I personally love "quests" like this so I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## zepking (May 18, 2022)

Wow! Thanks for all the info!
If I ever get good enough, I'd love to play and record some guitar tracks that sound like this. It makes me think of blues mixed with arabian music. So good.


----------

